
Netflix Replacing Star Ratings with Thumbs Ups and Thumbs Downs - perseusprime11
http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/netflix-thumbs-vs-stars-1202010492/
======
pizzetta
This saddens me.

>Users would rate documentaries with 5 stars, and silly movies with just 3
stars, but still watch silly movies more often than those high-rated
documentaries

That's not incongruous to me. The stars are not about "enjoyment" factor, they
are about perceived quality. I may have a go to cheap ice-cream and rate it
3-stars but rate a good affogato 5-stars and only have it once in a while.

They are diluting the meaning of quality and instead are opting for a
saccharine "enjoyment" factor.

This binary choice does not sit well with me and I hope they abandon the idea
soon.

~~~
autokad
I'm not sure if its quite the same, but Andrew Ehrenberg found to be called
double jeapardy.

it turns out that brands with the highest market share have customers that do
things with them the most and is predicted by purchasing matching a Dirichlet
distribution.

------
joeax
The 5-star rating system is archaic. It's just natural human psychology to
rate things they really like or really hate, thus a ton of 5 or 1 star
ratings.

I'd like to see it replaced with the tri-state, 2-star system: 2 - loved it, 1
- meh, 0 - hated it

~~~
aphistic
Wouldn't that be what a thumbs up/down would be? Thumbs up - loved it, thumbs
down - hated it, don't click the thumb - meh.

~~~
joeax
Don't click the thumb means you haven't supplied a rating yet. NULL in the
database.

